
Gregory Hays discusses his translation of Marcus Aurelius (2002) [video] - jimsojim
http://www.c-span.org/video/?173488-1/book-discussion-meditations-marcus-aurelius
======
daviross
The Hays translation is definitely currently my favorite, so this is
particularly fascinating, especially given how much variance there is in
translation (both in general and with this specific text).

